# Jonsered 2255 vs Husky 455 Rancher, is there a difference?



## wildlingabovethebridge (Nov 9, 2014)

I know this has been covered in passing in other threads but I thought I'd pose the direct question.

I'm currently wieghing my options for a new saw, my PP3416 has served better than I could have asked, but my cutting workload has increased 10x and I know it can't keep up forever. Plus I could  REALLY use some more power

I have always liked the husqvarnas, used alot of them, my woodcutting partner has a 55 rancher which seems perfect for my needs. After alot of research I find the the 455 rancher and the Jred 2255 have the same manufacture, engine, intake system, start system, vibe control, and accept the same bars/chains. My Husqvarna dealer services Jonsereds. Everthing I can find tells me the only difference is the plastic fairings,and the price.

Does anyone know any reason I should pay $70 more for the orange saw vs the red saw?


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 9, 2014)

wildlingabovethebridge said:


> Does anyone know any reason I should pay $70 more for the orange saw vs the red saw?



No, no, no, don't pay more for Husqvarna saws.  You're supposed to do that with Stihl saws.  

...and the Jonsered's wrap handle is straight across while Husqvarna saws have an angled handle.  No big deal.  Jonsered 2255 is still on sale for $349 at my local TSC.


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 9, 2014)

I've had nothing but problems with my Husqvarna 455 rancher since I bought it a few years ago. I use my little stihl 025 more than the husky. A year after buying it, the ring stuck from not using the saw, so I had open the saw and ended up replacing the ring. The chain tension never stays where it's supposed to, and the saw just doesn't seem to have alot of power. Both my stihl saws never give me any issues. Sorry for the rant, I just don't like my rancher.


----------



## wildlingabovethebridge (Nov 10, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> No, no, no, don't pay more for Husqvarna saws.  You're supposed to do that with Stihl saws.



Ya know, I knew somebody would answer "shut up and buy a Stihl!", I just wasnt expecting it to be the first reply

Never been a big stihl fan seen way too many ppl have way too many problems with them. I did look into efco, but we dont have any dealers around here


----------



## wildlingabovethebridge (Nov 10, 2014)

laynes69 said:


> I've had nothing but problems with my Husqvarna 455 rancher since I bought it a few years ago. I use my little stihl 025 more than the husky. A year after buying it, the ring stuck from not using the saw, so I had open the saw and ended up replacing the ring. The chain tension never stays where it's supposed to, and the saw just doesn't seem to have alot of power. Both my stihl saws never give me any issues. Sorry for the rant, I just don't like my rancher.



Interesting, you're the first person I've heared of having a problem with them. But as you said, you hadn't used it much, chainsaws especially seem like they need to be ran occasionaly


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 12, 2014)

We've had a 455 Rancher for about 4 years and never had a minutes trouble out of it. Actually we're a bit surprised at the job it's done so far. In the past we've had Husky a 371XP with a 24" bar, someone wanted it more than us and stole it. Replaced it with a Stihl 046 Magnum. Both were great saws but my back just couldn't handle the Stihl anymore. Went to a MS250, hated that saw, it flooded more than any saw we've had. Now we have a non running Stihl 028WB, a Husky 455Rancher and Stihl MS180, the MS180 sees more use than any, great little saw.


----------



## johndams (Oct 12, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> We've had a 455 Rancher for about 4 years and never had a minutes trouble out of it. Actually we're a bit surprised at the job it's done so far. In the past we've had Husky a 371XP with a 24" bar, someone wanted it more than us and stole it. Replaced it with a Stihl 046 Magnum. Both were great saws but my back just couldn't handle the Stihl anymore. Went to a MS250, hated that saw, it flooded more than any saw we've had. Now we have a non running Stihl 028WB, a Husky 455Rancher and Stihl MS180, the MS180 sees more use than any, great little saw.


THE NEW STIHLS SUCK' I HAVE A 391 AND WISH I COULD GET MY MONEY BACK,they have a loyal fowling but there loosing them ,over price-underpower, I know ill hear from the stihl guys but run a husky 562xp or jonsered 2260,they will blow away the stihl,ya I said it and mean it,they made legends now they make just a chainsaw,my 2255 will out cut my new 391,the jonsred was 350 bucks the stihl 607 dollors,both have 20inch bar, I logged with them today the sred is light slik and blows the stihl out of the water, I dropped 5 27-29 inch pine 175-200 ft high the sred fell them on the money and no fatige, get it together stihl,or join homlite,husky-sred and echo are my 3 choises,although I have stihl and dolmar,


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 12, 2015)

johndams said:


> THE NEW STIHLS SUCK' I HAVE A 391 AND WISH I COULD GET MY MONEY BACK,they have a loyal fowling but there loosing them ,over price-underpower, I know ill hear from the stihl guys but run a husky 562xp or jonsered 2260,they will blow away the stihl,ya I said it and mean it,they made legends now they make just a chainsaw....



Not fair to compare the 562XP and Jonsered 2260 with the Stihl 391.  You are comparing top pro saws to a midgrade/farm/ranch Stihl saw, and by definition, these saws don't have the horsepower or power-to-weight of similar displacement pro saws.  562XP/2260 vs. Stihl 362 would be more fitting.


----------



## johndams (Oct 12, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> Not fair to compare the 562XP and Jonsered 2260 with the Stihl 391.  You are comparing top pro saws to a midgrade/farm/ranch Stihl saw, and by definition, these saws don't have the horsepower or power-to-weight of similar displacement pro saws.  562XP/2260 vs. Stihl 362 would be more fitting.


WELL YOU MISSED THE POINT [HARD TO BELIVE] IM COMPARING A 600 SA 391 STIHL AGAINST A 350DOLLOR JONSRED 2255] YOU WITH ME? THE JONSRE CUTS FASTER SMOTHER EASIER,LIGHTER, I COMPAIRED THE 2260 SRED AND 562XP [NOT FAR FROM 301 STIHL PRICE' MY POINT ID STIHL ISNT SPENDING MONEY ON NEW TECHNOLOGY AND THE COMPAYITION IS FAR AHEAD,NOW DO YOU UNDERSTAND, I DIDNT WANT TO WRITE A BOOK, I HAVE CANCER AND EVEN THIS TAKES ITS TOLL,YOU CAN BUY A CS2260 AT COMSTOCK FOR 635 WITH 20 IN OREGON BAR,NOW COMPARE THAT TO THE STIHL. OHH WAIT THE SIHL IS A FARM AND RANCH OVERPRICE PICE OF SHI''' SO ILL TAKE THE ECHO 680 FOR 600 BUCKS WITH 24INCH BAR, STIHL ONLY REOMENDS 20 INCH, READ THE OWNERMANUALS,MY POINT IS STIHL DONT WANT OUR BUISSNESS, THEY WANT TO SELL 171-250- 270-AND HOMOWNERS,AND THE 1000 DOLLOR SAWS,GET IT GOT GOOD,I KNOW 5 PEOPLE THAT BOUGHT NEW STIHLS AND THEY BLEW UP.I USE NONETHENAL GAS ,MANUFACTURES SYNTHETIC OIL AND MOST IMPORTANT STARTRON, NONETHENAL DONT MEAN NON WATER' I NEVER EVER HAVE GAS ISSUES.  SORRY SO LONG,I HAD TO EXPLAIN MYSELF


----------



## johndams (Oct 12, 2015)

TreePointer said:


> Not fair to compare the 562XP and Jonsered 2260 with the Stihl 391.  You are comparing top pro saws to a midgrade/farm/ranch Stihl saw, and by definition, these saws don't have the horsepower or power-to-weight of similar displacement pro saws.  562XP/2260 vs. Stihl 362 would be more fitting.


THE 2255 IS ONLY 350 BUCKS,DONT COMPLAIN ABOUT PRICE DIFFERENCE. SEE BOTTOM COMPARISMENT, I love people that have to come to stihls side,thay had there decads now they are not on the firewood guys side or loggers side,anybody want a new 391, 3 tanks of feul,  500 bucks, owns it,


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 12, 2015)

Enough of the caps already. You are hurting my eyes.


----------



## jotul? (Oct 12, 2015)

You don't have to shout. Punctuation and spell check would make your point better than shouting does.


----------



## dougand3 (Oct 12, 2015)

wildlingabovethebridge said:


> my woodcutting partner has a 55 rancher which seems perfect for my needs


You could get yourself one. I happen to have one for sale. I kinda like em. Have 3 others. LOL
http://huntsville.craigslist.org/grd/5252690437.html


----------



## johndams (Oct 12, 2015)

sorry about the caps my lights off the light hurts my eyes,[im fighting limpnote cancer] I like it dark, I didn't relize ,sorry again, yes I think there is a diff, I own 2 husky's 455 both are underacheivers,but both leak bar oil, and the 2255 dosnt slow down, even in big wood,i think they are nicer to look at, and they are better for limming after you fall a tree, there slik, and idle much better than my 2 455, if you look around you can buy a new one for 350 at tcs, but I prefer dealers,tell them tcs has the on sale and they will match the price,their beeter off with a customer than none, this is just my opinion, got to get to bed, logging tomorrow,man im beat,  geating to old for this and to sick, good night


----------



## jotul? (Oct 12, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 13, 2015)

Like the 290/310/390 saws before them, Stihl's midlevel "Ranch" saws never were best in their class.  The 391 is no different.

BTW, I don't think I've ever been accused of being an unobjective Stihl fanboy in this forum or any other.  If you look at my avatar, my favorite saw is on the logs in the tractor bucket, and it ain't a German creamsickle.


----------



## johndams (Oct 13, 2015)

???????`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````


wildlingabovethebridge said:


> I know this has been covered in passing in other threads but I thought I'd pose the direct question.
> 
> I'm currently wieghing my options for a new saw, my PP3416 has served better than I could have asked, but my cutting workload has increased 10x and I know it can't keep up forever. Plus I could  REALLY use some more power
> 
> ...


first of all you can buy the jonsered 2255 for 350 dollors with 20 inch bar, once again I logged all day and used the 2255 fo fellen trees 20-27inch over 150 ft tall the sred is just plain sliker and better handeling and I think better looking the tubo keeps it running at top rpm's I have 2 455 and they are fine saws nut price went up to 429-449, depending were you shop, buy at a dealer let them set the saw up,give him a 10-20 dollor tip it will go a long way, my opinon buy the jonsred they are fast, VERY FAST FOR LITTLE MONEY, JUST MY WAY OF THINKING AND MY EXCPRIENCE WITH BOTH, the husky will leak bar oil they all do,it makes a mess,the sred youll notice it handles beautiful,


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 13, 2015)

johndams said:


> ???????`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
> 
> first of all you can buy the jonsered 2255 for 350 dollors with 20 inch bar, once again I logged all day and used the 2255 fo fellen trees 20-27inch over 150 ft tall the sred is just plain sliker and better handeling and I think better looking the tubo keeps it running at top rpm's I have 2 455 and they are fine saws nut price went up to 429-449, depending were you shop, buy at a dealer let them set the saw up,give him a 10-20 dollor tip it will go a long way, my opinon buy the jonsred they are fast, VERY FAST FOR LITTLE MONEY, JUST MY WAY OF THINKING AND MY EXCPRIENCE WITH BOTH, the husky will leak bar oil they all do,it makes a mess,the sred youll notice it handles beautiful,



It sounds like you prefer the straight vs. angled handle.  Just to provide clarity for folks who are reading this discussion, apart from covers and handle angle, the Jonsered 2255 and Husqvarna 455 indeed are exactly the same saw.  Without modifications (opening muffler, engine porting, etc.), any performance differences likely result from the skill of the person tuning the saw and sharpening the chain.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't think anyone really answered the question yet

Husqvarna sells products through 2 different channels, big box stores and power equiptment stores. The products they sell at the big box stores are made to hit a price point.  Limited selection, non professional, affordable , but better than most others for the money. The lines they sell at power equiptment stores are a different animal.

Think of gm , Chevy,Buick and Cadillac. Same engineering just built to a different price point.
Jonsered is built like Chevy, no frills pretty basic
The husky home owner saws are the Buicks
The power equiptment stores version are the Cadillacs

I you you look closely at the fuel lines, carbs, frames, ever the nuts and bolts they are all a little different

I am a little biased, I have a husqvarna snowblower, trimmer, walk behind mower, and 2 chainsaws all from a power equiptment store, everything but one of the saws is 7 years or older and runs great.

The thing you have to ask yourself if how well do you take care of your equiptment, the lower priced items are made with cheaper parts and tend to break a little easier.

Also check model numbers, the lowes 455 rancher has a different model number, than the dealer 455


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 13, 2015)

Big box store or dealer, the 455 Rancher is the SAME SAW.

There is a model number difference for each different bar length that comes packaged with the saw.  Also, like a lot of other OPE makers, there may be other model number differences, but that is a designation for specific BB retail packaging and/or other goodies included _in addition to the saw_.  The saw is the same.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Oct 13, 2015)

I was going by ordering replacement parts, they list the Lowe's rancher separately. I was told there are a few parts that were different.  My boss has a 455 and it needed a new head


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 13, 2015)

Because that model has been around for while, there likely were a few parts revisions over the years, but a current version of that saw in a BB store should be the same as the current version in a dealer.

If they really are making two different 455 Ranchers at the same time, I'd be very surprised.  They already make a second 455 Rancher in red and black and call it a Jonsered 2255.


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Oct 13, 2015)

I guess my point was the jonsered is made just a little cheaper


----------



## dougand3 (Oct 13, 2015)

Enzo's Dad said:


> I guess my point was the jonsered is made just a little cheaper


Which Jonsered parts are more cheaply made?


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 13, 2015)

I've run a 460 for a few years now, its an OK saw not much different from the 455.
Have you tried an Echo CS-590? My new 590 blows the 460 away.


----------



## wildlingabovethebridge (Oct 15, 2015)

Suppose I should post an update since this thread has been resurrected from almost a year ago. Through the feedback I got here and some research I came to the same conclusion as many here; that by any meaningful metric they are the same saw. This spring I found a good deal on a 460 and have been very pleased.

One rumor I have heard is that they keep the Jred prices lower while still maintaining the quality by using off-the-shelf components thus almost eliminating engineering and R&D costs. Example is that Husqvarna designs a brand new state of the art widget to go on the Husky saws. Jonsered now inherits the previous generation widget that is proven, in production, and in stock.


----------



## johndams (Jan 3, 2016)

TreePointer said:


> It sounds like you prefer the straight vs. angled handle.  Just to provide clarity for folks who are reading this discussion, apart from covers and handle angle, the Jonsered 2255 and Husqvarna 455 indeed are exactly the same saw.  Without modifications (opening muffler, engine porting, etc.), any performance differences likely result from the skill of the person tuning the saw and sharpening the chain.


I think your right the handle ha a lot to do with it ,I bought another 455 last week, [why] and just got done sharpening both,i will say this when I started the 455 its sounds like a much bigger saw, bbrrrraaannnt, ill use them both tomorrow,


----------



## three feathers (Jan 3, 2016)

I never found a running saw that was not better than an axe and crosscut that my Dad and I used while I was growing up.


----------



## johndams (Jan 3, 2016)

TreePointer said:


> It sounds like you prefer the straight vs. angled handle.  Just to provide clarity for folks who are reading this discussion, apart from covers and handle angle, the Jonsered 2255 and Husqvarna 455 indeed are exactly the same saw.  Without modifications (opening muffler, engine porting, etc.), any performance differences likely result from the skill of the person tuning the saw and sharpening the chain.


I think your right the handle ha a lot to do with it ,I bought another 455 last week, [why] and just got done sharpening both,i will say this when I started the 455 its sounds like a much bigger saw, bbrrrraaannnt, ill use them both tomorrow,


three feathers said:


> I never found a running saw that was not better than an axe and crosscut that my Dad and I used while I was growing up.


three feathers''' if you go into the record books youll find my 2 uncles percy sowle and louie sowle still hold the 2 man cross cut word record form about 1976-79, I think it still stands,they were on espn way back then, boy you want to talk about walking giants,uncle juniee [percy] was 6ft 5 about 460 ponds uncle louie was 6ft 9 about 345 pounds, I loved them and miss them, a big hemelock pinned my uncle juniee and crushed his legs he died a year later due to blood clot, they were real lumberjacks,


----------



## three feathers (Jan 4, 2016)

Johndams,
       I am sure that you loved and were proud of your uncles. They sound like some lumberjacks that you would rather have on your side.
We are lucky to have known our relatives.   I sure would have loved to have known  your Uncle Percy and Louie.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow, this really appears to be a heated subject!

What kind of climate are you working in?  Define the working conditions and that will help fine tune your saw purchase.  Each brand has finicky behaviors that I have found to be very working condition specific.  Otherwise, you get what you pay for and that's that.  All modern saws work great when they are working.


----------

